# Tomoka River/Strickland



## Surfincb

Fished first thing this morning, and I have to say, i've never seen so many snook in the last years.  It's great to see all the little ones coming back after those hard freezes.  I caught 2 in the 14-15" range and a monster one that kept nailing my topwater but couldn't get hooked up!
Everyone else i've talked to in the past week has said the same thing, from Strickland to upper Tomoka, lots and lots of snook!


----------



## Brett

No doubt they're out there Charlie.
I've been seeing snooklets from the Tomoka basin
as far north as Long Creek. Aggressive little buggers.
Too bad I don't have any hooks on my spook jr.


----------



## Surfincb

How has the basin been? I haven't been out there in a long while. I've never had luck the days i've tried out there.


----------



## Brett

From before dawn to about 7:30 am, action at creek mouths.
Trout, snooklets, dink reds, occasional flounder hits on top.
When the sun clears the trees, it's over.
Skeeters and no-see-ums been pretty intense. More alligators around this year too.

Bumped one with the Slipper in a mosquito ditch. Scared both of us.  ;D


----------



## Surfincb

That's awesome!!

I'm ready for some cooler weather myself. Been a hot, wet summer this year!!
I saw the same at Strickland. Once the sun came over the treetops, they quit biting.


----------



## docgreen9

You guys ever fish up around High Bridge Road in that system back there? Is it any good? 

Charlie when you say Strickland are you talking about Strickland Bay?

I was out in Tomoka this morning. Did pretty well 3 upper slot reds in 30 minutes but then I lost the school 

I've never had much luck in the river in Tomoka


----------



## Brett

> High Bridge?  Is it any good?


Need a minimal draft hull and no fear of oyster rash
to enjoy exploring and fishing those backwaters.


----------



## Hicatch

> High Bridge?  Is it any good?
> 
> 
> 
> Need a minimal draft hull and no fear of oyster rash
> to enjoy exploring and fishing those backwaters.
Click to expand...

Hmm.....  Not so sure if there's any fish back there.... :-X


----------



## Surfincb

Haha... Highbridge is great, but you gotta know where you're going. The sections I go have no oysterbeds, but lots of sandbars. Very easy to get lost but very easy to land some NICE reds! 
Drop me a line sometime and i'll head you back up there.


----------



## docgreen9

Cool sounds like a plan thanks Charlie B


----------



## phishphood

> Cool sounds like a plan thanks Charlie B


Can I come too?????


----------



## Brett

Let the weather cool off a bit, get the mullet moving through
and it might be a good, incoming tide at sunrise, kinda thing to do.
Plenty of parking at Highbridge ramp, wouldn't mind matching a few faces
with names and seeing some boat pron in person. 

:-?


----------



## Surfincb

Went out tomoka again today. Put in at the Coquina ramp and probably stayed within about a mile. Had so many hits on topwater but I think my hooks were broken. I did land a nice 18" flounder but let her go. 

Beautiful morning and the first morning in a long time without humidity. Feels like Fall is coming!


----------



## docgreen9

Charlie is that ramp good to use? Doesn't look like a lot of parking there?


----------



## Surfincb

That ramp is a nightmare!! It all depends on the tide and your boat. If you get there early, you're fine. But on the weekend, if you're there past 7:00 forget it, no place to park. The tide was high when I went on Thursday so it was fine, but at low tide, it's tough. Very sharp angle to put in there. But, it's the best for the upper tomoka. I don't quite understand how there is no ramp for the upper tomoka river??? I think they should make one at the park on Airport road across from the golf course and airport. That would be a great central location. Lets start a petition


----------

